# Front Loading Test-E



## Bullfrog (Oct 30, 2014)

So I'm planning to start my cycle this weekend and my question is:  What is everyone's take on front loading test-e?  I'm going to run 500mg of test-e per week, 400mg of deca per week, and a 6 week jump start of 40 mg dbol per day.  I was thinking of doubling my test-e for the first week but I would like some opinions and feedback on this.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried it and didn't notice any difference.

First week pinned 1500 test cyp following week 750, still took me till week 4-5 for it to fully kick in.

Also no need to front load with dbol


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 30, 2014)

Frontload your Test E cycle with Test P for the 1st 2 weeks. TestP will kick in while the TestE is going to kick later.


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont have any test-p and I'm starting this Saturday so would it serve any purpose to just front load the test-e?


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd say save the gear and don't front load.

Most people front load cuz they say it gets your blood levels to peak and level off faster. 

There is a difference between peaking blood levels and kick in time.

In my experience there was no difference.
Yes your blood will peak faster but you're not going to make it start any faster. 

Now as for test p or dbol ( which you have) it will do the trick.


----------



## shenky (Oct 31, 2014)

im also interested in personal testimonies for front loading..


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 31, 2014)

No front loading necessary just have some patience...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 31, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> No front loading necessary just have some patience...
> !SHRUGS!



This^^^^

10char


----------



## Armenian (Nov 7, 2014)

Tried with my first cycle of 600mg/week with two pins a week.

Began feeling results now and I am 6-7 weeks in... All in all no real difference I imagine because its suppose to take around 8 weeks to notice it anyways.  Save the gear like everyone says.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 8, 2014)

no need to front load, you should be g2g.


----------

